
One of the less horrible of the many dystopian futures visited by Time Traveller - alvis
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-00855-2
======
blendo
WTF? In _Nature_?

Loved it, though.

~~~
fpoling
15 years ago I subscribed to Nature for a year. The last page of each issue
was a short SF story. Some of them were really good.

~~~
interestica
Why only the one year? And what triggered the subscription at the time?

~~~
fpoling
I do not remember what triggered the subscription. I stopped it because most
articles were not of my interests and arxiv.org and other resources became the
thing. But I did miss the short SF stories.

------
pmiller2
This future sounds like a post-scarcity socialist society. I like it.

